
Stay Focused on a Project by Working with a Virtual Coworker - dibbytay
https://lifehacker.com/stay-focused-on-a-project-by-working-with-a-virtual-cow-1826182870
======
dibbytay
Thought the folks here would benefit from the tool discussed in the article
(www.focusmate.com).

You can either optimize your output through the behavioral psych principles it
hinges on or you can force yourself to show up for something you have been
avoiding via personal accountability.

I tried it and it works well when your partner shows up, but I still find it
is difficult to want to pre-plan unavoidable work time on it.

I would be curious to know about the experience others have had.

------
jbtravelwriter
This service is the best service since sliced bread! I've been an entrepreneur
most of my adult life, and often felt very isolated. Thanks to Taylor, I now
have over 1000 "friends", except these aren't fake Facebook Friends, but true
innovators, entrepreneurs, disruptors, researchers, scientists, technical
geniuses, etc. Hats off to Taylor who has gone way above and beyond the call
of duty to create such an amazing service. I'm definitely going to invest in
his company, as it's going to be very very very successful!

Jeanine Buckley

~~~
masonic
How _convenient_ that you just happened to come along and build an account
_right after_ this submission... by another brand-new account.

